# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  4K в грандиозном размере: новый 43-дюймовый дисплей от Philips

## Labs

• Самый большой 4K UHD дисплей от Phillips. 
• Разрешение UltraClear 4K UHD для более высокой точности и детализации. 
• Режим MultiView 4K для одновременного отображения контента из четырех источников.

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, анонсирует новый монитор, который пополнит линейку 4K Ultra HD. Монитор с диагональю 43 дюйма на данный момент является самым большим в своем классе и гарантирует те же потрясающие впечатления от просмотра, высочайшую детализацию и четкость изображения, как и его «братья». Ультраширокий экран обеспечивает еще более комфортную среду для работы профессиональным пользователям. Благодаря поддержке режима MultiView, на экране может отображаться контент из четырех различных источников одновременно.

*Четырехкратная четкость и дополнительная производительность*

В новом дисплее Philips BDM4350UC использованы высокопроизводительные панели для реализации возможностей UltraClear 4K UHD. Это разрешение в четыре раза превосходит Full HD и гарантирует в четыре раза более высокую четкость изображений. На дисплее картинки и видео буквально оживают. Например, инженеры, работающие в CAD системах, имеют возможность рассмотреть сложные конструкции в мельчайших деталях. Ученые, занятые геологической разведкой, – изучать изображения с большей четкостью, чем когда-либо. А эксперты в области финансов, собирающие данные в огромные сложные таблицы, могут видеть картину целиком без необходимости разворачивать отдельные ячейки. Представители творческих профессий также оценят высокую детализацию и большое пространство экрана.

*Рабочий стол размером 43 дюйма*

«Благодаря новому 43-дюймовому дисплею пользователи получат больше пространства, чтобы насладиться четкостью и яркостью изображений в формате 4K UHD», – комментирует выход нового продукта Альберт Ульфман (Albert Ulfman), менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в европейском регионе.

Независимо от того, будет ли пользователь действовать один или соберет коллег для совместной работы над задачей, каждый из них увидит картинку высокого качества. Усовершенствованная технология панели обеспечивает детализацию и цвет без искажений из любого положения, даже сбоку. Благодаря дизайну с узкой рамкой, два 43-дюймовых монитора могут располагаться бок о бок для создания еще более широкого рабочего пространства.

*Технология MultiView для 4K разрешения*

4K UHD монитор с диагональю 43 дюйма обеспечивает место, чтобы работать в нескольких приложениях одновременно. Режим MultiView идеально подходит для ситуаций, когда необходимо просмотреть и обработать информацию из нескольких источников. Технология позволяет пользователям передавать данные из четырех источников и отображать до четырех окон в формате Full HD на экране монитора. Например, видеопотоки с четырех разных камер могут быть выведены на дисплей одновременно. Офисные же сотрудники получат возможность просматривать контент с четырех ноутбуков, что сделает обсуждение проекта более простым и эффективным. Некоторые предпочтут совмещать работу и отдых: благодаря режиму Picture-in-picture (PiP) с поддержкой двух устройств, пользователи могут смотреть, например, футбол с ТВ-приставки и работать на компьютере.

*Расширенные возможности подключения*

Новый монитор обладает широкими возможностями подключения, среди которых HDMI, DisplayPort и MHL для потоковой передачи с мобильных устройств (и зарядкой устройства в то же время). Супербыстрый USB 3.0 (скорость 5.0 Гбит/с, что в 10 раз превышает стандарт USB 2.0) позволяет пользователям наслаждаться контентом с впечатляющим разрешением 4K UHD и частотой 60 Гц.

Philips BDM4350UC поступит в продажу крупные магазины электроники в начале мая 2016 года по рекомендованной цене 15 999 000 белорусских рублей. 

Больше информации о мониторах Philips: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

*Технические характеристики Philips BDM4350UC с диагональю 43’’:*

Тип ЖК панели: IPS LCD
Технология подсветки: W-LED 
Размер панели: 42.51 дюймов / 108 см
Оптимальное разрешение: 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Гц
Угол обзора: 178º (Г) / 178° (В), @ C/R > 20
Яркость: 300 кд/м²
Равномерность: 96% ~ 105%
Цвета: Поддержка 1.07 млрд. цветов (10 бит)
Режим Multiview: PiP (2 устройства), PBP (4 устройства)
Возможности подключения:
• USB: USB 3.0x4 (1 для быстрой зарядки)
• Входной сигнал: VGA (аналоговый), DisplayPort x 2, HDMI (2.0), MHL x 2
• Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому
• Аудиовход/аудиовыход: аудиовход для ПК, аудиовыход для наушников
Забота об окружающей среде:
• Окружающая среда и электроэнергия: EnergyStar 6.0, EPEAT Silver, RoHS
• Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100 %
• Специфические вещества: не содержит ПВХ/бромсодержащий антипирен, не содержит ртуть, не содержит свинец
Соответствие стандартам: CECP, WEEE, KCC, PSE, VCCI, J-MOSS, EPA, BSMI, SEMKO, RCM, CE Mark, FCC Class B, EAC, cETLus, TUV/ISO9241-307, PSB, E-standby, SASO, CB, China RoHS, UKRAINIAN, Kuwait, KUCAS, ICES-003

----------

